# Prop shaft straightened?



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

My prop met an unfortunate demise against a well (or not so well I guess) placed rock last night. Prop is shot and have a new one on order, went out to take the prop off just now and noticed the shaft is slightly bent. I'd rather not shell out $200 for a shaft on a motor I paid $600 for (mariner 9.9)

Does anyone know of a place in central florida that might be able to fix one?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

just for edification purposes--- Was it a stainless prop?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No answer to your question but I see your location is local to me. Where a outs is this rock? Off beaten path or a normally run area?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A good Prop shop that straightens in board boat shafts should be able to do it


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Admiral C&B Propeller in Tampa can do it. Not sure where you're located but they pick up and drop off prop and shaft repairs twice a week in Lakeland at FantaSea Marine.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh but you have to remove the prop shaft for them to straighten it


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> just for edification purposes--- Was it a stainless prop?


Nope, stock aluminum. Here is the aftermath. Looks better in this picture than in person  












> No answer to your question but I see your location is local to me. Where a outs is this rock? Off beaten path or a normally run area?


Just south of Riverbreeze ramp in Oak Hill heading from the channel east towards slippery creek (just south of the pink house and right across from the RV park). Stay south of the manatee sign and you'll be fine. I know better, not sure what I was thinking and went on the north side. This rock or whatever it is sits about 50 to 75 yards northwest of the sign. 


Shaft may have been bent already and I didn't notice. If anyone comes across a good lower unit please shoot me a PM. How much damage would be done by running it as is(with a new prop obviously)? Its got a little wobble to it, not kinked in half. No leaking of fluid from the L/U after a couple of days (happened tuesday evening). I'll get a video tomorrow to show the bend.

Thanks for the help


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

You must have hit just rt.

Do not run .It will ruin your lower unit


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> You must have hit just rt.
> 
> Do not run .It will ruin your lower unit


Thanks. I knew...just not what I was hoping to hear with a local Gheenoe rally coming up next weekend.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Gheenoes think they can go anywhere.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Gheenoes think they can go anywhere.


Is that supposed to be funny or cute, or something? The guy mangled his engine and is probably pretty bummed about it. I'd think someone who is old enough to have grandkids, would know when to keep his thoughts to himself. You should worry about the all the mishaps with your boat, instead of insulting the mishaps of others.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

This might not be the best idea :-/ but I bent mine back with a rubber mallet and you can't even tell its bent now. I'm gonna keep my eye on the fluid and make sure the seal dosnt fail.
My motor is a 25merc 2 stroke and it was aluminum prop as well.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Surprising that the shaft bent while you were idling. Total bummer for sure. I've seen tons of people cut across that bar. I've always stayed south of the sign. Which isn't much of a channel either. It's still shallow but it's clear of submerged LU death.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > Gheenoes think they can go anywhere.
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be funny or cute, or something? The guy mangled his engine and is probably pretty bummed about it. I'd think someone who is old enough to have grandkids, would know when to keep his thoughts to himself. You should worry about the all the mishaps with your boat, instead of insulting the mishaps of others.


 >[smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

this means funny or not serious [smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > Gheenoes think they can go anywhere.
> >
> >
> > Is that supposed to be funny or cute, or something? The guy mangled his engine and is probably pretty bummed about it. I'd think someone who is old enough to have grandkids, would know when to keep his thoughts to himself. You should worry about the all the mishaps with your boat, instead of insulting the mishaps of others.
> ...


I'm plenty chill. Just calling out an unnecessary post, that's mocking the misfortune of the OP. I can only read so many idiotic and pointless post by someone, before I have to speak my mind. Doesn't mean that I'm not chill.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> this means funny or not serious  [smiley=chill-pill.gif] [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


FYI... Just cause you put a smiley in your post, doesn't actually make it funny or fix this guys bent prop shaft. So what was the purpose of your post? You didn't really think your snide little comment, was gonna bring a ray of sunshine to the OP did you? If you did, then, I sincerely apologize for acknowledging this or any other post you've ever made.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

2.5 a day for 8 months.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> This might not be the best idea  :-/ but I bent mine back with a rubber mallet and you can't even tell its bent now. I'm gonna keep my eye on the fluid and make sure the seal dosnt fail.
> My motor is a 25merc 2 stroke and it was aluminum prop as well.


What? No way you straightened a prop shaft with a rubber mallet? And if you did your freaking He-Man


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

That really sucks man, I'm curious about what it is that you hit. sometimes I will run north of the sign or along the shore of the island to the north. Thanks for the heads up. Swing by Harold's Engine Rebuilding on Guava and see if he can do anything for you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > > > Gheenoes think they can go anywhere.
> > >
> > >
> > > Is that supposed to be funny or cute, or something? The guy mangled his engine and is probably pretty bummed about it. I'd think someone who is old enough to have grandkids, would know when to keep his thoughts to himself. You should worry about the all the mishaps with your boat, instead of insulting the mishaps of others.
> ...



[smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> > This might not be the best idea  :-/ but I bent mine back with a rubber mallet and you can't even tell its bent now. I'm gonna keep my eye on the fluid and make sure the seal dosnt fail.
> > My motor is a 25merc 2 stroke and it was aluminum prop as well.
> 
> 
> What? No way you straightened a prop shaft with a rubber mallet? And if you did your freaking He-Man


I must be He-man!lol I took a piece of metal set it on my garage floor flat and to the shaft and twisted the shaft to find the high spot and hit it as hard as I could multiple times constantly checking and spinning the shaft. It's not 100% but the prop was rubbing tho lower unit before and now it's within 1/32 of an inch out of center probably less.
You could clearly see it wobble with the prop on before and now you can't see it.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> That really sucks man, I'm curious about what it is that you hit. sometimes I will run north of the sign or along the shore of the island to the north. Thanks for the heads up. Swing by Harold's Engine Rebuilding on Guava and see if he can do anything for you.


There are some rocks between the island to the north and the sign (you can see them on google earth actually). I was coming up on plane since it gets real shallow there, not idling which is why the prop looks so bad. I know its shallow there and I usually go on the south side of the sign but for some reason I didn't. Didn't think about Harold's. Good call and very close by.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I see plenty of people run there but close to the island. I never do as it really saves no time by the looks of it. Thanks for the heads up. Sorry about the damage.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think permit chaser meant any harm.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Had the same thing happen to me with my old boat that had a Merc 25 EFI. I found a fella close to me that had one of these:

http://www.quickstraight.com

Worked perfectly and never had an issue after. Think I paid like $40-$50 for him to come out to my house.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I don't think permit chaser meant any harm.


You guys are right. After re-reading his post, I found it to be very useful and necessary. I'm sure the OP did as well.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> Had the same thing happen to me with my old boat that had a Merc 25 EFI. I found a fella close to me that had one of these:
> 
> http://www.quickstraight.com
> 
> Worked perfectly and never had an issue after. Think I paid like $40-$50 for him to come out to my house.


How did you search them out if you don't mind? That looks like it would work since its only slightly bent.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Never said it was useful. Just think he threw a little jab out there. This forum is full of this BS from both sides.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Never said it was useful. Just think he threw a little jab out there. This forum is full of this BS from both sides.


Doesn't really matter either way, does it? It is what it is.

To the OP... Are you talking about the ICW side or Bissett side?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

somebody needs a hug........


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Had the same thing happen to me with my old boat that had a Merc 25 EFI. I found a fella close to me that had one of these:
> 
> http://www.quickstraight.com
> 
> Worked perfectly and never had an issue after. Think I paid like $40-$50 for him to come out to my house.


seems like a lot of pressure against the bearings and seal..... ? hate to see it slip off and wack you in the gems.

;D


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't we all just get along? This site has more drama than 90% of the forums my wife reads ;D

Maybe this will help with the location
(this is what happens when I don't have a prop on the boat and I can't go fish...I get bored on Da Innanep)


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ha ha ha , well at least your in good spirits...... ive ran a lot of props for a long time that were on "slightly" bent shafts......depends what you call slightly ?
--- evenyually it will ruin the seal then water gets in and well...... you know.


looks like you missed the cut by about 3 inches.....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.


can i go?


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a quick video. Good excuse to play with the new phone's video quality  
Bent prop shaft


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.


Why'd you stop? If I had your skills I'd call in sick every day and fish.

No disrespect meant to anyone in the thread, just trying to lighten the mood up a bit around here.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ahh thats not bent......


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you gotta put a 20 degree bend in it and twist it almost a full turn like this..... 
--had to cut it in half just to get the thrust washer off.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Well then! That's a hell of a bend there. Feeling better about mine lol.

Gheenoe rally coming up next weekend locally, think I'm safe to at least run in the weekend on the new prop if it gets here? Hell, it may have already been bent and I never noticed...just happened to see it when I was pulling the damaged prop off. 

Going to dig into the manual to see whats involved in removing the shaft. Need to do impeller and oil in the L/U soon anyway.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Well then! That's a hell of a bend there. Feeling better about mine lol.
> 
> Gheenoe rally coming up next weekend locally, think I'm safe to at least run in the weekend on the new prop if it gets here? Hell, it may have already been bent and I never noticed...just happened to see it when I was pulling the damaged prop off.
> 
> Going to dig into the manual to see whats involved in removing the shaft. Need to do impeller and oil in the L/U soon anyway.


your welcome.
if you feel it vibrating it will eventually ruin the seal. how long ?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.
> 
> 
> can i go?


Sure... I'll show you my fish, if you show me yours.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.
> 
> 
> Why'd you stop? If I had your skills I'd call in sick every day and fish.
> ...


My backs been killing me, making it more uncomfortable than fun to fish. I've been half-assed fishing, but still catching some good fish. I went searching for reds the other weekend, and all I found were sharks roaming the skinny. Sightfished 2 black-tips on fly, 10' from the Boozler. It was pretty awesome. I can't wait to get back at it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.
> >
> >
> > can i go?
> ...


lol
whats yours is mine and whats mine is my own.....


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > > Trust me guys... When I start fishing again, you'll rarely hear a peep outta me.
> > >
> > >
> > > can i go?
> ...


Ohhh... So you're one of those shy guys, huh?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sometimes.


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

OP - I don't specifically have experience with a bent prop shaft but I would give Hall's Propeller Service in Christmas, FL a call and see what they can do. I have received great service there in the past.

Hall's Propeller Service
24700 E Colonial Dr,
Christmas, FL 32709

(407) 568-5506


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

> OP - I don't specifically have experience with a bent prop shaft but I would give Hall's Propeller Service in Christmas, FL a call and see what they can do. I have received great service there in the past.
> 
> Hall's Propeller Service
> 24700 E Colonial Dr,
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the lead.


----------

